

What's wrong with time tracking software? - notduncansmith
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kPpzxotTBcO1Nd7RoumxkAAE5UaJBafOsV1a3YXE9fU/viewform

======
soitgoes3
What's wrong is that all the current solutions don't get out of your way and
let you get back to coding.

